# 버렸어요 /줬어요



## idialegre

Hi, everybody. I would like to say, "Thank you! You completely explained everything to me really well."

Which way is correct? (Or are they both incorrect? )

정말 감사합니다! 아주 잘 설명해줘 버렸어요!

정말 감사합니다! 아주 잘 설명해 버려줬어요!

I think the first one is better, but I really am not sure.


----------



## thishall

정말 감사합니다! 아주 잘 설명해줘버렸어요!

is better.  But I guess we usually don't say like that.

정말 감사합니다! 아주 잘 설명해주셨어요! 

is better  If you have any question, let me know!


----------



## kenjoluma

(verb stem) + 버리다
is usually used when you describe something one regrets or one is relieved by (because you got rid of it)
If someone helps you by explaining something, '-버리다' doesn't really fit.

If you are asking the word order when combining '-주다' and '-버리다', as thishall explained, '-주다' goes first.


----------



## idialegre

Thank you, kenjoluma and thishall! I understand.


----------

